# Poor Doors - Round 2!



## ClassWar2015 (Feb 8, 2015)

Class War has called an end to its truce over the segregated doors at No.1 Commercial street after talks with new owner Taylor McWilliams (AKA Ten Gallon Texan Twat) lasted only a bitter ten minutes. McWilliams offered only cosmetic changes – I’ll repair the lifts and mend the poor doors – before CW walked out informing him that future actions would last for ‘ as long as it takes’.
‘What do you want me to do’ asked McWilliams ‘ pull the place down?’
‘We are not in the least afraid of ruins’ came the reply.



 
_Prince Harry’s playboy chum forcing segregated doors on the poor. Ten-Gallon Texan Twat, TAYLOR McWLLIAMS…..owner of NO.1 Commercial street
pictured with girlfriend Chelsy Davy
_
This is war.

Poor Doors comes back with a bang this Thursday (Feb 12th) 6-7pm. Join us for the liveliest, no bullshit action in town.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Feb 21, 2015)

The police informed us we needed to pay to march from the Poor Doors at 1 Commercial Street to the Rich Gardens at 1 Tower Bridge Road. 

We told them to "Go Fuck Yourselves" and blocked Tower Bridge with flaming torches, pitchforks and set off smoke bombs.

Join us this Thursday for more resistance.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## ClassWar2015 (Feb 21, 2015)

More shots here..... http://www.demotix.com/news/6937894...ks-tower-bridge-flaming-torches#media-6937802


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## ClassWar2015 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## ClassWar2015 (Feb 21, 2015)

Burn the bastards!


----------



## J Ed (Feb 22, 2015)

Amazing, you lot are an inspiration


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 3, 2015)

This Thursday - National Call A Copper A Cunt day!

Join us at the Poor Doors this week to defend the "All Fucking Wankers" banner.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> This Thursday - National Call A Copper A Cunt day!
> 
> Join us at the Poor Doors this week to defend the "All Fucking Wankers" banner.


but every day's call a cop a cunt day


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 12, 2015)

*bump*

Poor Doors tonight, meet 6pm @ One Commercial Street


----------



## Supine (Mar 12, 2015)

Then you can all share a taxi home when you're finished


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2015)

Supine said:


> Then you can all share a taxi home when you're finished


more like a charabanc or two


----------



## sim667 (Mar 12, 2015)

Just saw on FB they've had their banner nicked by rozzers  (the all fucking wankers one)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 12, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Just saw on FB they've had their banner nicked by rozzers  (the all fucking wankers one)



Counter terrorism officers? Did I see that tweet? I retweeted but it's disappeared.

ACAC


----------



## TopCat (Mar 12, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Just saw on FB they've had their banner nicked by rozzers  (the all fucking wankers one)


It will be replaced.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 12, 2015)

Big drama tonight.

One Commercial Street.
One arrest.
One banner confiscated.

Free the One Commercial Street One!


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sent to Paddington Green station and allegedly held in counter-terrorism suite.

For a banner with a swear word.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 12, 2015)

The real piss take is we were effing and blinding at the filth in a far more offensive way than that banner could offend.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.classwarparty.org.uk/free-the-one-commercial-street-one/


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 12, 2015)

This is the 'offensive' banner that was confiscated this evening...


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 13, 2015)

Peter Tatchell has described the police's pre-meditated attacks as "petty and unjustified".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 13, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Peter Tatchell has described the police's pre-meditated attacks as "petty and unjustified".



Rather like the police themselves.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 13, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Big drama tonight.
> 
> One Commercial Street.
> One arrest.
> ...



Is the guy/gal still inside?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 13, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Is the guy/gal still inside?



He's been released but they are still holding on to the banner.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 13, 2015)

Report them for theft.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 13, 2015)

And say you need a crime number for insurance purposes.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 13, 2015)

If it got lifted by the met file report with city of London and vice versa.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 13, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> This is the 'offensive' banner that was confiscated this evening...




Tbf there are four very obscene pictures on that banner. Small children could have seen that ffs, imagine the trauma.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 14, 2015)

*The London Metropolitan Police Are The Biggest Fucking Wankers Of All*


----------



## gamerunknown (Mar 14, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> The real piss take is we were effing and blinding at the filth in a far more offensive way than that banner could offend.



Precedent set by Harvey v Department of Public Prosecutions 2011.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 14, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> *The London Metropolitan Police Are The Biggest Fucking Wankers Of All*



Unfortunately, in order to be able to get the wherewithal for a wank, most male coppers have to beat up an innocent. It's the only way to get their wizened peckers to stir.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Is This the Most Dangerous Banner in Britain?*




Millions were wringing their hands this week in anxiety over the fate of BBC motormouth Jeremy Clarkson. Meanwhile, on the streets of East London on Thursday night the police were cracking down on Class War's sweary summing up of popular sentiment towards our political leaders, to complete indifference of the media. The contrast reveals a lot about the state of human rights in Britain.

The police claimed that the group's "All Fucking Wankers" banner, on display at its weekly Poor Doors protest in Aldgate, had distressed the public and violated the Public Order Act. A protester was arrested for holding onto the banner, which was confiscated and taken to Paddington Green, the notorious police station where terrorist suspects are interrogated.

The legendary Class War agitators are confident their comrade will win in court and the "most dangerous banner in Britain" will be liberated. They argue that Articles 10 and 11 of the Human Rights Act give them the right to display the banner in a public place. Case law pertaining to section 5 of the Public Order Act 1986 also suggests that use of swear words alone is insufficient reason to arrest.

The banner confiscation and arrest was not really about offence to the public, since there were no complaints. Public order was never an impediment to Jeremy Clarkson using the N-word, offending a multitude of countries with his crass xenophobic stereotypes, calling for trade unionists to be shot in the street and allegedly assaulting his producer over catering problems. He has never been arrested or even lost his lucrative licence fee funded salary - yet.

Clarkson's human rights to cause offence are not only protected, his words are publicly funded by the establishment. Class War's banner is only offensive to the establishment it targets.

Politically-driven words are dangerous to any establishment facing a surge of popular dissent and antipathy. As such, "All Fucking Wankers" is probably the most dangerous banner in Britain. The narrative of the East End's "Poor Doors" protests against class apartheid and social cleansing is dangerous to an establishment that serves the rich and powerful. But as George Orwell put it, "All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others".*

Class War, Action East End and Freedom News stage a "Poor Doors" protest every Thursday 6-7pm outside One Commercial Street. Nearest tube Aldgate East.
*
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/daniel-brett/protest-jeremy-clarkson_b_6862408.html


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 19, 2015)

The Rich Doors tonight.

One of the best Poor Doors demos. It keeps growing.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 23, 2015)

Lets hope if there are any undercover/plain clothes cops there on Thursday again, people are told of their presence.... Thankfully V was released with no charges and no further action...


----------



## TopCat (Mar 31, 2015)

See you all Thursday.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks like "_Places for People_"... ....have gifted Bone a cause right on his own stamping ground. The proposed "_Vita_" development in the new "_Ruskin Square" _development by E.Croydon station is set to include poor doors social segregation. 

_Inside Croydon _report that, to add insult to injury, the developers have even appropriated the name and image of John Ruskin to this architecture of class division.

When Inside Croydon asked the Labour controlled council..


> what is Croydon’s Labour-run council doing to prevent developers introducing Poor Doors in their multi-million-pound scheme? Absolutely nothing.
> 
> “*Unfortunately there is nothing we can do where planning consents have already been granted,”* was the one-line, shrug-of-the-shoulders response from Councillor Paul Scott, chairman of the council planning committee, when asked about the Vita Poor Doors.
> 
> Hardly the sort of principled reforming zeal which a socialist like John Ruskin would have recognised.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 2, 2015)

how did it go this evening?
same old, same old i bet...
Now Aylesbury was proper class war.. pity none of your crew turned up...
Guess it may have not been electorally connected...

One war...


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> how did it go this evening?
> same old, same old i bet...
> Now Aylesbury was proper class war.. pity none of your crew turned up...
> Guess it may have not been electorally connected...
> ...



I like you but you're being a bit weird with this comment and the shit stirring one earlier today. 

People from Class War were at the Aylesbury Estate tonight.

We had bother at he Poor Doors tonight to deal with as well.

Lisa got nicked and some of us went to the police station.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 3, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> I like you but you're being a bit weird with this comment and the shit stirring one earlier today.
> 
> People from Class War were at the Aylesbury Estate tonight.
> 
> ...



bother...

there was bother last week too when my mate was nicked by an undercover that quite a few cw had spotted earlier and didn't share the knowledge... lulz.. no cw were spotted there giving solidarity when he was released thankfully with no charges.. i believe there may have been some internal discussions about this....

as it goes i was kinda disappointed how polite some of your crew were to the cops that evening as it goes....

why are we getting people nicked for the most stupid of reasons.. what is this another #occupy bs!

tbh: after youse declared a 'ceasefire' over xmas i really gave up..... although i got bored after your first month of the same old jolly week after week without outreaching...

Got really worse after youse claimed the credit of the  'youth wing/squatters' who did something occupying the lobby whilst youse sat in the pub laughing at them...

aye I'm bothered if you want...

waddya do?

I reckon.. do stuff.. not the same old, same old.....


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> bother...
> 
> there was bother last week too when my mate was nicked by an undercover that quite a few cw had spotted earlier and didn't share the knowledge... lulz.. no cw were spotted there giving solidarity when he was released thankfully with no charges.. i believe there may have been some internal discussions about this....
> 
> ...



I respect the work you do but you've just proved yourself to be a malicious liar. Just say who has pissed you off.

Virtually everything you said here is bullshit.

I remember months ago you moaning in the pub the Poor Doors demo is shit. Fine, put your energy into what you think is useful but don't lie and shit stir.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> bother...
> 
> there was bother last week too when my mate was nicked by an undercover that quite a few cw had spotted earlier and didn't share the knowledge...



This is bullshit.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> as it goes i was kinda disappointed how polite some of your crew were to the cops that evening as it goes....



Bullshit again. I personally was abusing a copper....not that that is effective political action, just venting.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 3, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> This is bullshit.


I was there...


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> why are we getting people nicked for the most stupid of reasons.. what is this another #occupy bs!



The police tolerate different behaviour different weeks.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I was there...



Why bother coming when you clearly hate CW?

You lie about us online and slag us off.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> tbh: after youse declared a 'ceasefire' over xmas i really gave up..... although i got bored after your first month of the same old jolly week after week without outreaching...



Again bullshit. CW isn't a cult people work with different groups in different struggles.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Got really worse after youse claimed the credit of the  'youth wing/squatters' who did something occupying the lobby whilst youse sat in the pub laughing at them...



I'm personally mates with some of them and nobody i know was laughing at them, infact the discussion was all praise.

So fuck off with your lies.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 3, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> I respect the work you do but you've just proved yourself to be a malicious liar. Just say who has pissed you off.
> 
> Virtually everything you said here is bullshit.
> 
> *I remember months ago you moaning in the pub the Poor Doors demo is shit*. Fine, put your energy into what you think is useful but don't lie and shit stir.



ain't no individual... feck sake a heap of cw are pissed of with this electoral bs as you know etc...

it is shit... i said then bring the fight to the offices who control the poor doors instead of wasting time having a jolly.... or dare i say it put a call out for supporters to bring stuff that may benefit our streets instead of posters stuck on the wall... 

do stuff innit
*smiley face*


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 3, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Again bullshit. CW isn't a* cult* people work with different groups in different struggles.



lulz who mentioned cult!
i invoke Godwins....


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> ain't no individual... feck sake a heap of cw are pissed of with this electoral bs as you know etc...
> 
> it is shit... i said then bring the fight to the offices who control the poor doors instead of wasting time having a jolly.... or dare i say it put a call out for supporters to bring stuff that may benefit our streets instead of posters stuck on the wall...
> 
> ...



I've lost respect for you. If you want to criticise the tactic, go for it. Lie and you look a weirdo.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> lulz who mentioned cult!
> i invoke Godwins....



What's wrong with you?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 3, 2015)

I never asked for your respect.
I say what i see.
I have respect and associate with quite a few cw activists in London and beyond.
There isn't enough cw activists.
Your problem, not mine....
Do stuff...
Some of us cant wait until after the elections...
Do stuff.
No More ceasefires
Do Stuff.
Lets get of the internet...
Do Stuff.

The homeless are revolting.....
join them....

Do stuff.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I say what i see.



Then you need to go to the head Dr because you're delusional.

Criticise the Poor Doors that's fine but bullshitting is very strange behaviour.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> i believe there may have been some internal discussions about this....


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 3, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Then you need to go to the head Dr because you're delusional.
> 
> Criticise the Poor Doors that's fine but bullshitting is very strange behaviour.



ok...
i can live with delusional, as at this moment as i'm engaging with you over nothingness...

Perhaps before this thread is binned we stay away from personal attacks and do stuff?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 3, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


>


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

This thread is not going to be binned.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

Solidarity comrade!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 3, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Solidarity comrade!


lulz as always!

lets..
do stuff!


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 3, 2015)

This ain't really the place for it is it


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> This thread is not going to be binned.


we will not, we will not be binned
we will not, we will not be binned
we will not, we will not be binned
we will not be binned


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 9, 2015)

*Bump* Poor Doors tonight!


----------



## hash tag (Nov 1, 2018)

a bit of a bump I know, but seemed like an appropriate place to post a story about  the continuing of the poor doors theme....

Subsidised tenants are excluded from pool and gym in London block


----------



## hash tag (Feb 27, 2021)

Moving swiftly on from poor doors, looks like we are getting poor floors ‘Poor floors’: anger over new plans to segregate tower block residents


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2021)

Years ago, I managed a block for a Housing Association in Hackney,  it was separated from the rest of the newish estate , so had the poor doors. The rest of the estate had access to a playground for the kids.  The kids in the HA block were not allowed to play in the play area   Of course , being kids they found a way to play in the play area . I had several phone conversations with a leaseholder in the private bit demanding I do something about kids playing in a playground. I took great joy in telling the twat that I wouldn't be telling kids not to play in the playground . That was nearly 20 years ago,  poor doors are still a thing ffs.


----------



## Edie (Feb 27, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Years ago, I managed a block for a Housing Association in Hackney,  it was separated from the rest of the newish estate , so had the poor doors. The rest of the estate had access to a playground for the kids.  The kids in the HA block were not allowed to play in the play area   Of course , being kids they found a way to play in the play area . I had several phone conversations with a leaseholder in the private bit demanding I do something about kids playing in a playground. I took great joy in telling the twat that I wouldn't be telling kids not to play in the playground . That was nearly 20 years ago,  poor doors are still a thing ffs.


Jesus Christ what kind of arsehole would you have to be.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2021)

Edie said:


> Jesus Christ what kind of arsehole would you have to be.


I loved it when he rang back and told me , "they got into the playground again "


----------

